# blue marlin, elk, antelope, mardi gras



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for this taking so long, and sorry its more than just offshore fishing but my friend finally compiled our January 2013 adventures on one video. And because I believe we are the first boat that I know of in the Gulf to catch and release, healthy I might add, two blues this year I don't feel bad that there is more to the video than just offshore fishing! Hope yall enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGnTficP_aY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

All around NICE!
Thanks for sharing.
good hunting & catch 'em up.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Man that is on hell of a January!!! Awesome!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good job! I hope this is a sign of another great year offshore this year.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

your youtube link no longer works because of copyright infringement....but the original report was good. I'll just use my imagination.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

